# DW744 dewalt table saw . Can't loosen the blade!



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Can not get the nut loose on my saw. Tried wd40, ruined the wrench that holds the spindle, bought a new wrench and ruined it also. I don't believe it has reverse threads either. The nut seems frozen. Thinking of heating up the nut and trying, though I really don't want to do that. Anyone else run into this? Very annoying.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure but I thought all table saws had reverse threads due to rotation direction of blade.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

sawdustfactory said:


> Not sure but I thought all table saws had reverse threads due to rotation direction of blade.


Depends on which side of the blade the nut is on.

DW744 has the nut on the right side, normal RH threads.

I would ditch the cheesy thin steel wrench and use a wrench, or even a socket and long break over on it. Leverage is your friend here.

Instead of holding the spindle you might wedge a board into the blade.


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

geltz61 said:


> Can not get the nut loose on my saw. Tried wd40, ruined the wrench that holds the spindle, bought a new wrench and ruined it also. I don't believe it has reverse threads either. The nut seems frozen. Thinking of heating up the nut and trying, though I really don't want to do that. Anyone else run into this? Very annoying.


I don't know if it is reverse or not but my SS is right handed thread. In any event if you haven't already, you may want to check into possibly getting a new one for free. I did this several months ago. I had one of the serial numbers on the recall and they shipped me a brand new DW744 for free...after 8 years of using it!

http://www.dewalt.com/product-recalls/dewalt-dw744x-and-dw744xc--10-job-site-table-saw.aspx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pretty much this is right*



shoot summ said:


> Depends on which side of the blade the but is on.
> 
> DW744 has the nut on the right side, normal RH threads.
> 
> ...


If your blade has large gullets, slip a 1/4" bolt in the gullet and uae a good wrench to bear leverage the bolt against the table rather than wedging the blade. It should not be on that tight. :no: Rotation cause it to self tighten anyway. No need to have a Gorilla help you install the blade nut. Just snug and then a 1/4 turn is what I do.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My best advice is to forget the second wrench.

With the saw unplugged, stand in the operators position, take a piece of scrap and slide into the blade as if cutting the wood. Put your wrench on the nut and pull the wrench toward to you. This should give you all the leverage that you need to loosen the nut.

This will work on all table saws, left tilt or right tilt.

Follow Bill's procedure to re-install the blade.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I would try a better penetrating oil. Ask your local auto parts store or hardware store what the best they have. Let it soak overnight and then use a 6 pt socket or a box end wrench with an extension.


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions and help. My saw is a 2006 model, so no recall on it. Had already tried using wood to hold the blade and there was no room to slip in a thicker wrench to hold it. But I noticed inside there was a indentation where you could put a small crescent wrench in . I found one that would fit and slipped it in there and finally got the blade off. You can see the indent in the picture. I never really tighten the blade down that much because it does self tighten. If it wasn't 8am, I would go have a beer, made my day. That saw with the rack and pinion fence has been great.


----------

